# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 16]



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

*AMANDA EVERT* - Tomb Raider


*MAGICA DE SPELL* - Duck Tales


*CARLA RADAMES* - Resident Evil 6


*IGNE WAGNER* - No One Lives Forever

I hate this match because I hate to make a screenshot for Igne Wagner and no one should have to do that, the person I want to win probably won't, AND one of the first suggestions when searching for Magica De Spell is "magica de spell hot."

Fuck you, internet. Fuck you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

IGNE WAGNER
Took less than 2 mins.
Also it's spelled inge wagner


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

Well that'll do it. Never played the game - was suggested by someone else that spelled it that way.

I should've known because the same person called all the Tomb Raider characters by the wrong name.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2013)

It was me who suggested her, but

1, I spelled her name 
2, I sure as hell didn't call the TR characters by the wrong name, because outside of Lara and the butler I don't even know them


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry, I confused you with someone else.

All you people look the same to me.

The Duck Tales character will win anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------

